# JD 455 Spacer Drive Shaft



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

While attempting to replace the fan belt, I found that a spacer on the drive shaft was cracked. It is still in one piece and since it is made of rubber do I need to replace it? 

http://www.green-parts-direct.com/f...or_-PC2351/DRIVE_SHAFT:_POWER_TRAIN/23510003/ 


part #6


----------

